# Spear Glade X River Skiff



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Sounds like a deal to me. Pictures?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

permitchaser said:


> Sounds like a deal to me. Pictures?


Will try to send the photos, it looks like a Glades X without gunnel cap n no rod holders, super basic. Hull looks like the same construction as Glades X, w reinforced sides at top....Harry will need to confirm all the details as I am just viewing the 2 photos sent to me........View Spear Boatworks on Facebook and you will see the photos.........


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Couldnt find it on their FB page.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

trekker said:


> Couldnt find it on their FB page.


I went to Facebook and Typed in Spear Boatworks and the pictures showed.....


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

stephenchurch said:


> I went to Facebook and Typed in Spear Boatworks and the pictures showed.....


I did the same and got nothing. No posts on the Spear Boatworks page since 2014.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

The Spear FB page appears inactive.


----------



## joshfb (Jul 29, 2016)

crboggs said:


> The Spear FB page appears inactive.


Try this one
https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100003142262833&tsid=0.07162835006602108&source=typeahead


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

The last post I see is from 2014.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

crboggs said:


> The last post I see is from 2014.


Yup. No posts since 2014.


----------



## joshfb (Jul 29, 2016)

That's odd. I see the photos. Maybe you have to be Facebook friends to view current photos???


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

joshfb said:


> That's odd. I see the photos. Maybe you have to be Facebook friends to view current photos???


Shortened Decks,
No Facebook Friend No Photo viewing..............


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I don't have a FB acnt and cannot view photos from the link. Maybe someone with a FB acnt can post photos here?


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

yobata said:


> I don't have a FB acnt and cannot view photos from the link. Maybe someone with a FB acnt can post photos here?


I put in a friend request yesterday. If it's accepted I'll post them here.


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

rhettstark said:


>


Definitely nothing fancy about that skiff. Simple! I like it!


----------

